# Steam in the NH Snow 2010



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello to All 
I was just checking out 3 videos I taped recently on January 2 of the New Hampshire Conway Scenic Railroad "Steam in the Snow 2010" run and I thought I would post the links so you guys can enjoy it as well. It was a cold but really nice day for a rail fan and many folks took advantage of the photo run bys we were offered of the former Canadian National 0 6 0 under steam. There are 3 videos each under 2 minutes long. Enjoy. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIlN8EdYZ5E

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueLN5AnkLGg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EGE8y1yaB4



Todd


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job on the video's Todd!!!!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd,

Great videos!! We're looking forward to opening weekend at the Strasburg Railroad in February. A photo freight using N&W 475 has been scheduled for that weekend as well, so hopefully we'll get a little extra!! 

7470 has a great whistle! 

Mark


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice videos Todd!


----------

